

Amazon Fire Phone: Does it really kindle fire? - yaagneshwaran
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140622070449-44477394-amazon-fire-does-it-really-kindle-fire

======
yaagneshwaran
Its a fair point; the Amazon app is perfectly suitable for showrooming, but i
think the Fire handset takes it to the next level and opens opportunities for
tech based on visual identification, sizing and comparisons. Already, there
are apps being developed that use the depth perception functions to size the
users shoes, and apply these dimensions to the sizing categories of various
manufacturers, abstracting the sizing differences between brands. With 4
front-facing cameras, this kind of app will only improve.

